# pics of reptile room please



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

can you please post some pics/links to your reptile rooms, I am just starting mine.


----------



## farleys_fat_flamingo (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine is half built and looks like a tool shed... and has done for the last 5 months :banghead:
So you def don't want to see pics of mine!


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine looks like a spare room so you are getting on better than me :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

uploading some updated pics too photobucket will put them up soon


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

posted a thread in habitat pictures


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i havent got any new pics, but i have some old ones








































etc


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I cannot get very good pics because the room is so narrow but you get the idea.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

This is what it used to look like:

























































And then in madness I sold everything and we just decided to concentrate on Boas...and it now looks like this:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mines getting changed at moment and 8 racks are going for rub but used to look like this


























and the three big ones in kitchen









will get pics of the geo rack for the Leos later on as Just in the middle of doing it : victory:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Its amazing what people can fit into a room when they really want it.:lol2:


----------

